# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن >  انهيار بسيط بالسيتي مول ولا اصابات

## (dodo)

عمان - الرأي - صرح مصدر مسؤول في مديرية الدفاع المدني للرأي أنه قد حدث مساء انهيار لمساحة بسيطة من سقف صناعي (الفورسيلينغ)
 في السيتي مول بعمان، دون حدوث أي اصابات تذكر،
 ما عدا اصابة واحدة نتيجة الهلع.

----------


## shams spring

*الحمد لله اجت سليمــة 
والله ستــر .

يسلمو دودو*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

الحمدلله اجت هيك وما كان في اي اصابات 
يسلمو دودو

----------


## &روان&

الحمدلله الله ستر

----------


## دموع الغصون

الحمدلله اجت على هيك بس 
مشكورة دودو على الخبر المؤسف

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

الحمدلله على سلامة الجميع وانه ما تأذى حد

----------


## محمد العزام

الحمد لله انها اجت سليمة

----------

